# Peso unidad - matriz de pesos



## solfinker

The sentence:
Factor de varianza entendida como la varianza del observable de peso unidad

My attempt:
Factor of variance, understood as the variance of observable of weight the unit.

Thank you.       

The same term appears in "matriz de pesos" which expresses the contribution of each element of a similar matrix.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

I think it refers to "unit weight" (also called "specific weight" or "density", the weight per unit volume).


----------



## solfinker

I don't think so. It refers to the contribution to the equation of sth alike. I mean, if the weight is 1, it contributes 100%. If the weight is 1/2, it contributes 50 % and so on.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Variance is a specific statistical term, the square of the standard deviation.


----------



## PaulQ

Factor de varianza entendida como la varianza del observable de peso unidad

My attempt:
'Factor of variance' is taken as the variance between the observable weight and the unit weight. (Depending upon the context, *mass *might be substituted for *weight*)


----------



## solfinker

Let's forget the variance, I know what it is.
Let's go back to the contribution. I have found "weighted matrix " and the term _weighted factors, _so the sentence could stand as_ Factor of variance, understood as the variance of observable of weighted factor the unit.
_


----------



## PaulQ

_"Factor of variance, understood as the variance of observable of weighted factor the unit."_ Has too many "of"s to make it comprehensible in English and there is nothing connecting "_weighted factor" _(which needs a definite of indefinite article) with _"the unit"_

_"Variance of observable"_ must mean, _"the observable variance"_ so we would have, "_the observable __variance __of the unit's __weighted factor__."_


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

The weighted matrix is the matrix of weighted factors (factores ponderados); here weighted refers to the assignment of relative importance, not to physical weights; the original sentence, however, refers to weights apparently in the physical sense, and the reference to "matriz de pesos" is "matrix of weights" rather than "matrix of weighting factors".

The variance is calculated from the data, not observed.


----------



## solfinker

The original sentence doesn't refer to weights but observables.

My election, so far, could be one of these: 
_the factor of variance as the variance of the weighted unit observable
or 
the factor of variance as the weighted unit observable variance

_What do you think?


----------



## solfinker

¿y el valor de la varianza del observable de peso unidad?

the value of the weighted unit observable variance??


----------

